# Monroe Co.



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 9, 2015)

So who all is hunting in Monroe County this year?


----------



## HenryHunter (Sep 12, 2015)

We have 2 separate leases in Monroe Co. Hoping to make it down some this year.


----------



## Deerhead (Sep 21, 2015)

Still in Monroe!  I have my cameras out but I will not be able to hunt until 10/3.  Too many responsibilities...


----------



## Randy (Sep 24, 2015)

As usual I will be either in Monroe or South Lamar Co. Every weekend.


----------



## snuffy (Sep 24, 2015)

I am off Floyd Rd.


----------



## gibby391 (Sep 25, 2015)

Just joined a club close to Culloden.  Can anybody recommend a good Cooler in the area?


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Sep 28, 2015)

Been seeing a few does and  small bucks so far. Hoping this cooler gets them moving this weekend.


----------



## armystrong20 (Oct 7, 2015)

joined my first hunting club in monroe seen alot of does but no bucks a club member shot a non typical 8


----------



## mattech (Oct 7, 2015)

gibby391 said:


> Just joined a club close to Culloden.  Can anybody recommend a good Cooler in the area?



Thomas over in Bolingbroke


----------



## HenryHunter (Oct 7, 2015)

I will second Ernest Thomas. Had several deer processed by them a few years back and seemed like honest people. Plus, he made some killer bratwurst.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 12, 2015)

HenryHunter said:


> I will second Ernest Thomas. Had several deer processed by them a few years back and seemed like honest people. Plus, he made some killer bratwurst.



Ernest does all my deer.  Great sausage!  I did not know he did bratwurst!  Thanks Henry Hunter its on my list now.


----------



## HenryHunter (Oct 13, 2015)

Deerhead said:


> Ernest does all my deer.  Great sausage!  I did not know he did bratwurst!  Thanks Henry Hunter its on my list now.



Im not sure if he still does or not. Its been about 3 years since ive been to him. He had some that he mixed cheddar and jalapeno into that were great.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 15, 2015)

Heading down shortly to hunt this afternoon through Sunday. Good Luck to everyone this weekend.


----------



## Havinfun (Oct 19, 2015)

Im off Maynards Mill


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 20, 2015)

I saw 20+ deer from Friday-Sunday with one being a big buck but couldn't get a clear shot on him! Dad killed a 7 opening morning.


----------



## snuffy (Oct 21, 2015)

Went yesterday with my grandson. He saw 5 doe's and little ones and I heard one grunting. Grunted back but he never came my way. Was a beautiful morning though.


----------



## Deerhead (Oct 28, 2015)

HenryHunter said:


> Im not sure if he still does or not. Its been about 3 years since ive been to him. He had some that he mixed cheddar and jalapeno into that were great.



One of my friends took a deer to Ernest last week.  They still make brats and cheddar and jalapeno sausage.  I am returning to the woods this weekend and then first two  weeks of November.  With all that time in the woods hope I see a big one...  Good luck guys!


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Oct 29, 2015)

Heading down after work today day. Hoping to catch a big boy slipping around the couple of days between the rain.

Sadly will have to miss next weekend but will be down Monday the 9th through that following Sunday.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 2, 2015)

Three deer killed on the club this weekend. Beast of a nine point killed friday night and then a doe and 10 point killed saturday.


----------



## Deerhead (Nov 2, 2015)

Movement was slow. One one 8pt was taken. It was chasing a doe.   Hope next weekwill be better.  The weather forecast looks good temps are dropping.  Good luck everyone!


----------



## HenryHunter (Nov 2, 2015)

Went Saturday. Saw 3 does right at dark Saturday evening. Dad saw 5.


----------



## mattech (Nov 4, 2015)

Havinfun said:


> Im off Maynards Mill



If you go south on 42 from forsyth,I leased the land on the right corner of Maynard's mill and 42 a few years ago. At the time it wasn't that great. Has it improved any?


----------



## kennylbrown17 (Nov 10, 2015)

Ernest Thomas is an awesome butcher and an awesome person. I had a hog done recently and everything was vacuum sealed and labeled.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 11, 2015)

Heading down tonight after work to hunt through Sunday. Actually have three hogs on ice right now I am going to drop off to him tomorrow to get processed. Hope to have a deer to join as well.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 13, 2015)

Took a big doe this morning to put meat in the freezer. Saw a few small bucks out cruising around.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 16, 2015)

Killed a good nine Sunday morning.


----------



## Close Proximity (Nov 17, 2015)

hunted all day sits the last 10 days 7th -16th with bow in hand and i'm exhausted. 0 chasing recorded. Saw some bucks cruising but thats about it. Passed a pile of deer but did not lay eyes on a mature buck cruising or anything. Is the week of thanksgiving the rut? Im kinda confused. Everyone i have talked to says the rut normally peaks around the 15th of november.


----------



## GAbuckhunter88 (Nov 18, 2015)

On our club down there usually the first to second week of the peak but we haven't seen any real chasing other than some small bucks. Couple of bucks cruising. 

The nine I killed Sunday morning was out cruising around and his hocks were black as could be.


----------

